# quand je tape "a" cela ecrit "a&", z "zé" et ainsi de suite.



## ticomis (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour ,

nouveau sur le forum..
pb sur un de mes mac...quand je tape a cela ecrit a&, puis idem pour les touches z,e,r..jusqu'à p....
La deuxieme ligne de touche incrémente directement la première..histoire de ...f!!

Si quelqu'un have a solution....


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2008)

bienvenue

de facon evidente un souci de clavier 
mais avant d'aller plus loin faudrait plus d'info 
OS  -type de clavier ( azerty qwerty , langue choisie OS et langue de frappe) et si tu as construit des raccourcis persos

determiner le niveau du souci ( local , probable , ou OS moins probable)
créer une autre  session 
et tester ces touches sur ce compte


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2008)

Déjà, premier diagnostic, on dirait que ton Mac traduit des signaux unicodes (sur deux octets, donc) en caractères ASCII ou ASCII étendus (sur un seul octet, donc, ce qui explique le phénomène du second caractère ajouté). Je ne suis pas en mesure de tester, mais je pense que ça se passerait ainsi si, par exemple, tu utilisais une configuration chinoise du clavier, alors que les polices correspondantes ne sont pas installées sur ton Mac.

Tu devrais vérifier dans "Préférences système -> international -> onglet langue", quelle langue est sélectionnée, et dans l'onglet "Menu saisie" s'il n'y a pas une méthode de saisie unicode exotique de sélectionnée !


----------

